# tug classifieds



## bsteigner (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm interested in submitting a timeshare to the tug classifieds. Is this a free service that I can use with my forum account? Or do I have to sign up again at another level of service.

I read a post where a poster told someone to become a member and use the tug classifieds, but the person already seemed to be a member. Just wondering if there is more than one level of membership?


----------



## Luanne (Nov 7, 2006)

When you join TUG by paying the membership fee you get one free classified ad.  I believe you can also purchase an ad if you are not a member.  When you go in to post your ad you are given various payment options (I think).


----------



## tim (Nov 7, 2006)

Yes, when you go to post your ad you are given various payment options.  If you are a tug member, select the free ad option.  You get one freebie for your membership.  If you paid for multiple years of tug membership, I believe you get 3 or so free ads.


----------



## bsteigner (Nov 7, 2006)

I understand the distinction now. Thanks.


----------



## Dave M (Nov 7, 2006)

Clarifying, you have registered for the BBS. That's free. Joining TUG costs $15 and entitles you to post one free ad. It also gives you, as a TUG member, access to posting multiple free ads on the new beta Classified Ads.


----------

